# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rather planted tank :)



## imported_RedBaron (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello,
I was going to show my tank at this year AGA contest but pics I've got are rather poor quality so I'll just put it here. Enjoy it and feel free to comment.http://www.x-t-c.prv.pl/


----------



## imported_SueNH (Feb 14, 2004)

That's lovely. Really like this one.


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice plants compositions. Im glad that I have so creative aquarist in my country. Are you selling some plants on Allegro from this tank ?


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Well done XTC








Your tank looks really nice, much better than on the previous photos IMO. You finally borrowed that digital SLR, don't you? I love the hemianthus mound on the left and the contrast it creates with surrounding plants. You better put that pictures on our forum









150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------

